# Cleveland Ohio Pigeon Needs Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a special needs pigeon (does not fly well if at all) in the Cleveland Ohio area that needs a home. If you can give this bird a home, please contact the following for additional information:

Kathy McPherson [email protected]

Kathy does not have the bird but is adopting some doves from the person who also needs to place the pigeon.

Terry Whatley


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello,
I just wanted to give a little more info about this pigeon. He was offered to me to adopt him but I cannot take him because I am only raising doves at present. I was told that he is a lovely, friendly fellow and not at all aggressive. They have allowed him to free fly in their spacious workshop but can no longer keep him - someone brought him to them as a rescue. While these people raise other birds they do not know a great deal about pigeons and could not tell my what type he is, he just sounds like a nice bird. He can fly a little but not enough to be let out of a loft, he wouldn't be able to defend himself. He needs someone who will keep him inside their aviary or loft for his safety. 
Please feel free to e-mail me if you have any further questions and I can put you in touch with the current owner.

Thanks.
Kathy McPherson
American Dove Association Member in PA


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Kathy,
I would be willing to take him/her in. I've already e-mailed you.
It would be nice to have one more to spoil.







Right now we have 12 and 3 of them are not very good fliers, who will be staying in at all times. He/she can keep them company.
Erna


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for asking about this pigeon. Although we did find someone willing to give him a good home the current owners had a change of heart at the last minute and decided to keep him.
Kathy


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Just wanted to let all of you know, that Bob DeBird is living with us now.
She is the friendliest Bird I have ever encountered and just loves to snuggle and be petted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update Ernie! I'm happy to know that Bob found her way to you!

Terry


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited October 28, 2003).]


----------

